# NuBike?



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not exactly my cup of tea, but good to see people trying to be innovative.

https://newatlas.com/nubike-lever-drive/58096/











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought of a bike made similar to this in my head, to be use to set a land speed record or ???
My idea was to make it a lot longer wheelbase and lie facedown between the wheels, with a periscope mirror for guiding, and a fiberglass bullet body, a little smaller wheels. 
I think it would be very fast, but not much good in group rides.

At first when I looked at this I thought it had a transmission, my bike would need a transmission to get the speed I want. I couldn't figure out how to get a transmission in it... maybe this design with a internal transmission hub?

...after watching the video at the www site, it looks like it does have gearing, but is it enough? 
Also about 1/2 the comments on the video are just nuts, you can't make 'more power', power is what it is, ain't going to have sex and multiply!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

duriel said:


> I thought of a bike made similar to this in my head, to be use to set a land speed record or ???
> My idea was to make it a lot longer wheelbase and lie facedown between the wheels, with a periscope mirror for guiding, and a fiberglass bullet body, a little smaller wheels.
> I think it would be very fast, but not much good in group rides.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure how that piston leg action would work/feel over a longer ride. I imagine it would take some getting used to.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how that piston leg action would work/feel over a longer ride. I imagine it would take some getting used to.


We are used to the relatively circular pedaling of current chain drive, but there is evidence that this is not as efficient as the "pump" and there have been other designs (different but exploiting an up and down leg motion without the rotation).

Given the way our economic world works though, such systems will prolly not survive being just as good or only slightly better than what we've got. They will have to demonstrate a significant improvement overall, and that system looks perpetually heavier than a standard chain drive.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks really interesting. I'd want to try it out before I plopped down a wad of cash on one, though.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

When I saw the pic I thought oh sheesh another gimicky bike. But then watching the guy riding it, it actually looked pretty comfortable.

The gearbox won't ever having the range or efficiency of a chain driven bicycle though. So you'd never see it at a competition level. But the simplicity of it could be great for kids and weekend MUT riders.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Akirasho said:


> We are used to the relatively circular pedaling of current chain drive, but there is evidence that this is not as efficient as the "pump" and there have been other designs (different but exploiting an up and down leg motion without the rotation).
> 
> Given the way our economic world works though, such systems will prolly not survive being just as good or only slightly better than what we've got. They will have to demonstrate a significant improvement overall, and that system looks perpetually heavier than a standard chain drive.


I would be very interested in seeing this "evidence". Various lever-action systems have been around since the late 1800s and never caught on. Every 20-30 years somebody comes out with another one. They all have been equally successful in the marketplace. Reason being: they don't work as well with the human body as circular pedaling. Just saying.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, this "innovation" has popped up numerous time in the last 140 years, and each time it fails. Along with shaft drive, front drive, all-wheel drive, internal transmission, etc., etc.....


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

innovation is good. 

but you can't abandon aesthetics in the process.

I could never ride anything that homely.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> innovation is good.
> 
> but you can't abandon aesthetics in the process.
> 
> I could never ride anything that homely.


I get why the seat stays need to be so beefy given the torque on them, but that down tube and the aesthetic it creates does look pretty fugly.

It’s like they engineered the drivetrain and then figured out how to hang a bike on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't forget this one.....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Toona said:


> Don't forget this one.....
> View attachment 324548


No. I’m gonna go ahead and forget that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Now, that one is ridiculous!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Chain and its lube industry will be against it. :nonod:

As for the internal gear, it's not as efficient as direct pull of chain. But then if the pump action can offset that, this may have a chance.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Toona said:


> Don't forget this one.....
> View attachment 324548


It looks like somebody took an obstetrician's exam table and hung some wheels on it.....


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

In the video the engineers are wearing hardhats, so that means they know their stuff.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a polishing solution for this bike.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

bvber said:


> As for the internal gear, it's not as efficient as direct pull of chain. But then if the pump action can offset that, this may have a chance.


Yeah, but over 100 years of experience shows that pump action is not as efficent as rotational pedaling. Game over.


----------



## kingcoco (Feb 11, 2019)

The new 2019 Road King Harley-Davidson Touring Bike is an impressive touring bike newly launched by the Harley-Davidson brand. This touring bike features the stripped-down nostalgic style which was born back in the 1960s. Read more >2019 Road King Harley-Davidson Touring Bike - Review Price<


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

2000 called, they want their handlebar back.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

kingcoco said:


> The new 2019 Road King Harley-Davidson Touring Bike is an impressive touring bike newly launched by the Harley-Davidson brand. This touring bike features the stripped-down nostalgic style which was born back in the 1960s. Read more >2019 Road King Harley-Davidson Touring Bike - Review Price<


Hey, spambot, maybe you didn't notice that this is a BICYCLE forum????


----------

